# PS3 Slim coming in September!



## CockroachMan (Aug 18, 2009)

Sony just announced at their conference in Gamescom!

It will be available in the first week of September for U$299 in NA, 299 Euros in Europe and 29980 yen in Japan.

It has all the functions that the PS3 has with a 120GB HDD. 33% smaller and 36% lighter. 

source: http://kotaku.com/5339968/sony-announces-s...-this-september


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah there was some bet I made 5 minutes ago, and it's off.


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 18, 2009)

This has already been posted somewhere i believe.
Anyway would be cool if the price of the ps3 drops because of this.
And why does sony always make slim versions of everything?


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks good. Really smart move of Sony. And as far as I know the old model will be cheaper from tomorrow on!!!


----------



## War (Aug 18, 2009)

It's ugly as hell, though.






Backward compatibility not confirmed.


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 18, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> It's ugly as hell, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast it doesn't look like a grill anymore.


The ps3 grill in action!!!


----------



## raulpica (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll buy it only if it has BC. I do not want to still have that PS2 Slim along with a PS3 Slim


----------



## blueskies (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm still hoping for software based BC as an update.. doubt it will happen, but I want to finish Shadow of the Colossus without buying another PS2!!
I think that pic looks pretty good, I like the matte finish rather than the gloss. Though some side shots or comparison shots would be nice to see how slimmer it actually is.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 18, 2009)

Getting a PS3 actually makes sense now....but I'm still not getting one. Don't have the cash and still not enough good exclusive games for my taste.


----------



## hellohey (Aug 18, 2009)

ill get it if there's a possibility of it becoming hackable in the future


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 18, 2009)

garbage just garbage


----------



## blueskies (Aug 18, 2009)

I think the price drop was a good move.. compared to the xbox 360 (even though their feature lists don't really match up and the 360 will eventually cost more), most people only see that initial cost and make their decision. 

Also, the ps2 -> slim conversion looked way bettert than this. Ps2 slim was SO tiny! I loved it


----------



## Chanser (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/playstationbl...57621951580007/


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 18, 2009)

chansey nice pics also i still think the whole idea is gay...


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Chansey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Pokeball GO!!!!!!!!!*


well looks pretty hideous, but heck as long as it does the job (no fanboy-ism intended). With this the PS3 fat price WILL drop, which is great...this maybe what Sony needs to get back on track, 299$ isn't bad at all, i mean thats a 120GB HDD< and the 360 Elite for example RRP's at around 399.99$ so yeah....

Sony you may go far with this...i hope. 

But it looks terrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But looks can be deceiving.

SO ok, no memory card reader thing, less USB ports.... lets see where Sony is going with this. Hopefully it wont be a rush job *Cough* 360*cough* cough*


----------



## Santee (Aug 18, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I'll buy it only if it has BC. I do not want to still have that PS2 Slim along with a PS3 Slim


The no BC was what stopped me from buying it in the first place and now they have a chance to put it back in and maybe it will work with the burned ps2 games hack.


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But it looks terrible.  But looks can be deceiving.






looks wont be deceieving it sucks


----------



## personager (Aug 18, 2009)

This should have backwards compatibility. I wonder how much it'll cost in England, GBP wise.


----------



## Seven (Aug 18, 2009)

Since when did console looks really matter? I mean, it's not going outside and chances are you're the only one looking at it. I'd probably buy it for the price, but only if backwards compatibility is better.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 18, 2009)

It has no backwards compatibility...thought maybe Sony will add that in an update one day...they did patent something for software backwards compatibility on PS3 some time ago so we'll see. But once I get a job, I will definitely by one of these!


----------



## Technik (Aug 18, 2009)

Whoa the price is like half! Well now all sytems have a $50 difference. Xbox 360 $200 - Wii $250 - PS3 $300


----------



## Leo Cantus (Aug 18, 2009)

There is no point in getting this if you have the normal PS3 unless you want space to put your DVD player on the same shelf


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 18, 2009)

hellohey said:
			
		

> ill get it if there's a possibility of it becoming hackable in the future



NO, NO, NO

DO NOT EVER THINK THAT

Seriously, the PS3 will never ever get hacked and I'm happy for that. Sony knows what they are doing and hopefully you know too that PS3 will never get hacked. Show some Sony support


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet, only $300? Man, I'm gonna need to buy a PS3 this year and stop playing video games.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 18, 2009)

Hitsuagaya said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that assuredly well thought out comment.  Add to the topic or don't post.  Simple.

On Topic: The 299.99 price point (probably a little more in Canada..) is what will get me to buy a new PS3.  Got me some games I'd like to play like Infamous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact, I will be there on launch to get me one.

Edit: Also, there's a rumor that the 360 Pro model is being phased out and being replaced with the Arcade at 199.99 and the Elite at 299.99 to compete.  Can someone confirm?


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 18, 2009)

Eugh. I prefer the shiny black finish of the normal PS3 and I don't like the PS3 all that much.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 18, 2009)

They may have made the PS3 slimmer...

BUT THEY TOOK OUT THE BLU-RAY!!!


----------



## Santee (Aug 18, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> They may have made the PS3 slimmer...
> 
> BUT THEY TOOK OUT THE BLU-RAY!!!


Then how will games play if there all on blu-ray discs and here is a ps3 slim unboxing


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 18, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> They may have made the PS3 slimmer...
> 
> BUT THEY TOOK OUT THE BLU-RAY!!!



I smell a fanboy/rumour miller slowly turning the wheels on his millstone.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 18, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> They may have made the PS3 slimmer...
> 
> BUT THEY TOOK OUT THE BLU-RAY!!!



I smell a fanboy/rumour miller slowly turning the wheels on his millstone.


Apologies, double post


----------



## Mucuna (Aug 18, 2009)

If that doesn't have YLOD, it's good enough!

Mine 40Gb PS3 (april 2008) got bricked this month.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 18, 2009)

Nah, I have a PS3 myself. Got it about 2 months ago, and it annoys me that this happens. I get something and something better comes out months later, WHAT'S UP WITH THAT?!

That's not the reason I said the new PS3 was going to lack blu-ray, was just joking around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoping for backwards compatibility to become available for it too.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, that is slim.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 19, 2009)

You know what sucks about the old PS3? Whenever I would stick a USB in the front of the console, it would be such a pain to take out because of the little overhang chunk of plastic that's in the way. So annoying to bend down and take out. But this is because I keep my PS3 on the floor, where it belongs.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 19, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Wow, that is slim.



They should have included an orig. xbox in the pic just for laughs.


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 19, 2009)

it is really slim compared


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hopefully it won't have any defects like some 40gb PS3s and the 360.


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 19, 2009)

yes then ti would be gay


----------



## Cermage (Aug 19, 2009)

and its going to be 499 here in australia...... i don't understand their pricing. 299US = 299 Euro. might as well be better to import from play asia or something.


----------



## Opium (Aug 19, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> hellohey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He says on a console/handheld hacking site...


I think the slim looks ugly. It would've been cool if they kept the same style as the original PS3 but just shrank it. That being said though the lower price is certainly welcome although I'm still not going to get a PS3 at this stage. My 360 is serving me very well and I have a PSP already for Little Big Planet, Wipeout and Motorstorm.


----------



## personager (Aug 19, 2009)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Hitsuagaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmed, it's still a rumor though. Some stores in the UK already took the Pro off shelves and are only offering the Arcade and Elite. Microsoft hasn't confirmed anything yet. I guess we're just going to wait a little while longer for their press conference.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2009)

http://kotaku.com/5340315/is-there-a-250gb-ps3-slim-as-well

Looks like there may be a 250GB model as well. Crank that price up back to $400!


----------



## personager (Aug 19, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> http://kotaku.com/5340315/is-there-a-250gb-ps3-slim-as-well
> 
> Looks like there may be a 250GB model as well. Crank that price up back to $400!


O come on, now that's just gay. It's like Sony don't want people to have an incentive and go out and buy the PS3 Slim as soon as it comes out


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2009)

Either way, I'll be able to get my Persona 5 when it comes to the PS3. Either way, I'm happy. Sony gets there money, and I get some of the games I've dreamed about getting for the PS3. It's a win-win situation. lol


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 19, 2009)

this price drop should start selling systems now, and uncharted 2

and 360 fanboys / trolls, gtfo of this thread


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> http://kotaku.com/5340315/is-there-a-250gb-ps3-slim-as-well
> 
> Looks like there may be a 250GB model as well. Crank that price up back to $400!



WTF are you going to do with 250 GB, come on it's a little much, the PS3 is for gaming and movies which most likely will not take up that much space, music isn't worth it on the PS3 since there are no custom soundtracks.  Next there will be a 540 GB PS3.  The PS3 is a good system but instead of increasing storage that 97% of people won't use, Sony should make new innovations for the system and reinstate the backwards capability as a software update.


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 19, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No bc because Sony will sell digital copies hence the increased hardrive. Digital means they control the market and no longer need to worry about second hand copies.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 19, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> this price drop should start selling systems now, and uncharted 2
> 
> and 360 fanboys / trolls, gtfo of this thread
> 
> ...


But PS3 games take up a blue ray disc, which holds 60GB. It can barely hold 4 games....unless it's used for PS2 downloads...like the 360 Games on Demand. That would be a smart move on there part.


----------



## ZeroTm (Aug 19, 2009)

looks like a friggin pizza box from above. I still won´t consider buying a ps 3. The xbox 360 is cheaper and the quality of the games of the games are better.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 19, 2009)

Are you joking? It doesn't matter which size hard drive you get. The PS3's hard drive is the same as what you would find in a laptop. You may as well get any kind of PS3, since you can just upgrade the hard drive yourself when your warranty is gone and/or if you need more space.


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 19, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But PS3 games take up a blue ray disc, which* holds up to 60GB*. It can barely hold 4 games....unless it's used for PS2 downloads...like the 360 Games on Demand. That would be a smart move on there part.


Fixed it.

A 60gb game would be too big for its own good. Most are 7-8 gigs i think.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 19, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  It's my understanding however that the rest of the disc contains padding to make sure the whole thing is filled.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 19, 2009)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> The xbox 360 is cheaper and the quality of the games of the games are better.


but the hardware quality is still "the crap" as some people would call it...


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool! Anyhow, how much does each ps3 game cost each? typically? because i don't think it will get hacked sooner or later.. However, there is a possibility but it will take time.. and I don't think it is good to hack ps3 for it has good games coming ahead of it.. the reason why there isn't much good games coming on psp because most people just download them and play.. and I don't want that to happen to ps3's for they have such cool games..


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 19, 2009)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> Cool! Anyhow, how much does each ps3 game cost each? typically? because i don't think it will get hacked sooner or later.. However, there is a possibility but it will take time.. and I don't think it is good to hack ps3 for it has good games coming ahead of it.. the reason why there isn't much good games coming on psp because most people just download them and play.. and I don't want that to happen to ps3's for they have such cool games..



$60 US
$81-$88 for imports


----------



## blueskies (Aug 19, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, an 'installed game' doesn't take up 60GB on the hard drive. PS3 doesn't install the whole disc like the Xbox does, only a few gigs per game. So a 250GB hard drive would hold much more than 4 games. Plus all your downloaded games from PSN. Oh yeah, and music (that I can listen to in game) / pictures / videos.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 19, 2009)

blueskies said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS3 has no custom soundtracks but you have a point on the storage capacity.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> $60 US
> $81-$88 for imports



i get ALL my PS3 games (no matter their release dates) for 50$. Black Market  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gotta love Lebanon.

Anyway having a closer look at the pictures, i just hope that Sony have done some benchmarking or something. Anybody else realized the lack of vents? Heck at least less dust will get into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The current PS3's are like dust attractors, they just fill up with that crap. Heck i hope this will be good either way, jsut got my PS3 like 3-4 months ago, so im happy with it. Like i've said before i like mine big


----------



## Anakir (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't find the new design of PS3 ugly at all. I actually like it. It looks very slick. I don't plan to buy it anytime soon though.


----------



## Jaems (Aug 19, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PS3 has no custom soundtracks but you have a point on the storage capacity.


It depends on the game whether or not you can use custom soundtracks, and a good amount have the ability to use custom soundtracks.
Burnout Paradise + LBP allow them.

Also, it seems that either there are a lot of 360 fanboys here, or people who are stuck in 2006.
PS3 has more & better exclusives than the Xbox at this point.

I call the PS3 the "console of choice" for PC Gamers, because the best 360 "exclusives" have already made their way onto the PC with the "Games For Windows" brand, yet PS3 exclusives don't move from the console.


----------



## Minox (Aug 19, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I call the PS3 the "console of choice" for PC Gamers, because the best 360 "exclusives" have already made their way onto the PC with the "Games For Windows" brand, yet PS3 exclusives don't move from the console.


That is very true, I'm a PC gamer and have no interest at all in the Xbox 360 while I'm actually planning to get a PS3 sooner or later.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 19, 2009)

So not only are they "retooling" the PS3, but they are also retooling the box template? What the he has gotten sony? The template looks awful and the PS3 slim still looks like a waffle iron.

the PS3 Slim would look better with a glossy finish.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 19, 2009)

They plan to release on september 1st.


----------



## Jaems (Aug 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> So not only are they "retooling" the PS3, but they are also retooling the box template? What the he has gotten sony? The template looks awful and the PS3 slim still looks like a waffle iron.


The template looks almost exactly the same except they moved the bar on the top with the PS Logo and "Playstation Network." Who cares.
At least it doesn't look like the old 360 Platinum Hits template where the actual coverart is reduced by 25%.

God, that was lame.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

it looks pretty good but not as good as the original


----------



## dilav (Aug 19, 2009)

PS3 slim looks ugly in my opinion... but then again, i dont remember what the ps3 looked like when i first saw it, everyone just made fun of the george forman grill and the boomerrang controller... we would probably get used to the look.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude.
I've been making custom covers for 1 and a half years so you shouldn't be talking.

And besides it's my own opinion.


----------



## Smuff (Aug 20, 2009)

blueskies said:
			
		

> Also, an 'installed game' doesn't take up 60GB on the hard drive. *PS3 doesn't install the whole disc like the Xbox does*, only a few gigs per game. So a 250GB hard drive would hold much more than 4 games. Plus all your downloaded games from PSN. Oh yeah, and music (that I can listen to in game) / pictures / videos.


Error - does not compute.
Not that I actually give a fuck mind you, just thought I'd point it out


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 20, 2009)

The minute I saw this was announced (not just a rumor) I literally decided I would buy it even though I already have a 360. One could say, love at first sight.


----------

